# Engine Dies When I lift The Blade.



## Stan MI (Mar 6, 2005)

Seems to be getting progressively worse. I run an old Chevy truck (88) and a Curtis blade. The lights have always dimmed considerably when the plow is raised or angled. Now I almost have to stop in neutral to raise the blade at the end of a run before I put it in reverse. I had nothing done to the electrical system when the blade was installed. Is this a symptom of a battery going bad from use ? Or something else ?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It's time to have your battery tested and then clean ALL of your electrical connections.
Don't for get to change your plows pump fluid too.

Then if they are still dimming Have your pump motor tested also.

If you need a battery get a battery with at least 1000 cca


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

At this point, unless you've changed your battery in the last 24 months.....change it. I recomend at least 800cca. I'm a fan of 1000cca batteries. I'd take a hard look at putting on a new alternator at this stage too. Have it tested, take it off and have it tested maybe. 

Like the other fella said, clean and protect all the electrical connections involved with the plow, alternator and battery. You may want to upgrade to a dual battery set-up as well. Easy to do, just add a battery of the same size and style, run a set of cables and match the colors. Now you have the same amperage capacity as a diesel and it will help give your alternator a break.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree make sure you clean ALL the connections.

I had a friend with the same problem I told him to clean the connections. He did he said....still had the dieing. I looked at it, he cleaned the battery connection but not where the cable connect to the replacement terminal. Cleaned that and now works great.

SO.... if if you can take it apart CLEAN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stan MI (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies.

I did get a chance to clean some of the connections today and it seems better. I probably should have had the lights on when I was plowing today just to make sure it was better but that never occurred to me until just now.

Thanks for all the quick responses. Sure helped me out a lot !!!


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i would recomend a 1000cca battery. also a heavy duty alternator.


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

spray all your connections with Fluid Film after you clean them and reattach them....

Keeps the crud out!!!:waving:


----------



## Stan MI (Mar 6, 2005)

Cleaned all the connections and had the alternator and battery tested. Alternator was bad. Rebuilt/New $85. Brand new $110. High output was over $200. Went with the rebuilt. Seems to be back to normal now. Thanks again for the help.


----------

